# Information on old true temper bow



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

I was wondering if there was anyone here who could help identify this bow. A friend gave it to me today, she found it in the house they bought. I would like to know about how old it is, whats its made of and what kind of string to put on it, I want to hang it in my livingroom and want it to look as authentic as possible, and also value if any. it is some kind of metal, maybe copper, with a cork handle. Tag inside limb reads tru temper. Bow measures 62 inches long. and can I or should I clean it up any, or would that just hurt the value of it. Pictures attached. Thanks so Much for any help....Tracy I also posted in traditional WITH PICTURES.. Trying to get all the info I can. thanks


----------

